# Hypsicorypha gracilis



## yen_saw (Mar 10, 2006)

Wanna share some pics of this nice hatchling, looks very much like a gongy. And also some adult pics from Stephan.

Hatchling

















Adult male
















Adult Female


----------



## 13ollox (Mar 11, 2006)

Some great shots !!!  . not seen that species before .. now i have  . .. still some great mantids Yen !

thankx

Neil


----------



## ellroy (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi Yen,

Are those from the new Empusa ooths Stephan was selling? They are a great looking species, what are they like to keep?

Thanks

Alan


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 11, 2006)

Yeah they are from Stephan but not Empusa. I have never keep them before but would like to raise some to adult. Right now they are L1 and i keep them around 80F/70%, spray every other day. Have a nother adult pic of this species, i love the horn.... looks like pharoah from eygpt lol....


----------



## Ian (Mar 12, 2006)

They are a lovely species by the looks of it, and from what I have seen of the empusa..they look similar.

In regard to the last picture, on thing that comes to my mind is 'ead


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Mar 12, 2006)

LMAOOOO! Bad Ian! Hahahaha


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 13, 2006)

:lol: tsk tsk tsk......


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 17, 2006)

Just an update, 8 nymphs hatched from another ooth. Note - All 8 of them don't seem to walk well on the container's wall.
















ANother note - They are actually from Empusa family, but of Hypsicorypha genus.


----------

